# Reliability of Scott CR1



## bobet (Nov 21, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a 2006 Scott CR1 SL from a local rider. I know the frame and fork have been ridden no more that 1000 miles. My question is what has been the track record for this frameset? I have heard, and read here that they are prone to the bottom bracket shell coming unbonded from the carbon? 

Thanks


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

bobet said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2006 Scott CR1 SL from a local rider. I know the frame and fork have been ridden no more that 1000 miles. My question is what has been the track record for this frameset? I have heard, and read here that they are prone to the bottom bracket shell coming unbounded from the carbon?
> 
> Thanks


Non-relaceable derailleur hanger is a dealbreaker for me.

Turns what should be a simple $20 into a useless piece of carbon. Even if you can unbond the rear derailleurhanger/wheel clamp from the frame Scott won't even sell a new one. And since you will not be the original owner you won't even get Scott's lousy customer service on warranty issues.


----------



## bobet (Nov 21, 2006)

*Cr1*

Thanks for you input, does seem silly to create a high end bike with a non replaceable derailleur drop out. 

Interesting to hear Scott customer service is no good.


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 1, 2004)

when i bent my hanger it cost me a new frame. So i bought an addict and that fixed my issue. the frames them selves can hold up forever i would assume. i know guys on my team who have over 20k miles on them and no issues.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Use a sacrificial bolt. I've got an '06 CR1 SL and it has been great. Bottom bracket issue appears to be associated with improperly installed/torqued aftermarket bottom brackets. No issues that I've heard of on the factory installed equip.


----------



## mcquill (Apr 29, 2003)

*No probs with my CR1*

I bought a leftover 2006 about this time last winter and have been riding it hard since with over 10k miles. I am 6'1", 240 and use it hard on long rides and frequent climbs. No sign of any problems with particular attention paid to the rear drop out that I was suspicious of. Great bike, very happy with it but I agree that it was an amazing overlook on Scott's part.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Where to get this bolt?*



Terex said:


> Use a sacrificial bolt. I've got an '06 CR1 SL and it has been great. Bottom bracket issue appears to be associated with improperly installed/torqued aftermarket bottom brackets. No issues that I've heard of on the factory installed equip.


By sacrificial, I assume aluminum. Where do I get such a bolt for an '06 Dura-Ace derailleur?


----------



## ClimberMan (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like my 06 CR1 and have not yet had any issues with it.


----------



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

Aluminium? Try cake frosting. The derailleur hanger, I mean. I travel frequently with my (used) CR1, or, had planned to, but the threads on the hanger have tended to come out in pieces after a few turns of the (well-lubed) mounting bolt. SCOTT customer service is politely sympathetic but otherwise useless if one is not the original owner. BEWARE as it'll render the frame a relic for a museum devoted to fatal design flaws in otherwise sublime pieces of engineering -- and there are precious few of those around.


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I am very happy with my CR1 but most companies will only honor warranty for the original owner so when buying used you really need to check the bike over well, especially for a CF frame, any CF frame.

All bikes are susceptible to crash damage, so look closely at the pedals, shifters and bars for heavy scratching which would indicate the bike has gone down. If you see that then be even more diligent in looking over the frame.


----------



## wayno1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Cevan said:


> By sacrificial, I assume aluminum. Where do I get such a bolt for an '06 Dura-Ace derailleur?


I got 2 titanium break-away bolts myself (see link below). As for the 'cake frosting' hanger, well you stripped the thread....can you get it re-cut?

Ebay Link


----------



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

The fix came via www.wheelsmfg.com, which makes an anchor for derailleur mounting bolts aptly described as a 'frame saver.' Drilling out the hole to fit the anchor requires steadiness of hand and nerve, but the solution is elegant, and far cheaper at around twenty bucks than copping for a new frame. Relief, needless to say, is palpable.


----------

